
Make your data accessible or you’re fired - zurawiki
https://medium.com/@alchen1/make-your-data-accessible-or-youre-fired-c12c64c877f9
======
corybrown
Web scraping is such an underappreciated art. Unfortunately, it's harder and
harder to do little hobby projects since many sites will quickly ban you.

I was working on a music project, trying to use Rate Your Music as the data
source. Got banned before even hitting 50 requests (less than one a minute). I
should have checked their TOS first ...

~~~
beatgammit
Some secrets:

\- use a VPS (throw away IP) \- rate limit yourself \- cache all the things

